# DIY NF4 chipset water block



## kelvan (Dec 25, 2005)

*this time make a nf4 chipset water block with some aluminium and acrylic.
1st cut the aluminium then acrylic and tape the acrylic for 1/2" barbs*


----------



## kelvan (Dec 25, 2005)

*now drill and 4 holes for the base to screw to the acrylic.
apply a very thin layer of silicon before screwing them together*


























*lick test before it gose on to the mobo*


----------



## kelvan (Dec 25, 2005)

*up and running*


























*temp drop from 48 to 40c*


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow man, you're really good at this stuff. Awesome!


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 26, 2005)

I bet that took some time.


----------



## Steven B (Dec 26, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2005)

very impressive, i like how it turned out...


----------



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2005)

nice work...
looks good if you see a part of the chipset


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2005)

were does the water go after it passes by that MB chip?


----------

